
In 1961, India Finally Kicked Portugal Off the Subcontinent - vinnyglennon
https://warisboring.com/in-1961-india-finally-kicked-portugal-off-the-subcontinent/
======
vinnyglennon
Could this have kicked off Article 5 if Portugal asked for it, against India?

~~~
eesmith
To answer that question you might look at the text of Article 5.

It starts: "The Parties agree that an armed attack against one or more of them
_in Europe or North America_ .."

Article 6 further states: " _territory of any of the Parties in Europe or
North America, on the Algerian Departments of France [2], on the territory of
or on the Islands under the jurisdiction of any of the Parties in the North
Atlantic area north of the Tropic of Cancer_ " and " _area in Europe_ " and "
_Mediterranean Sea or the North Atlantic area north of the Tropic of Cancer_
".

Goa is not in that area, so not covered by the North Atlantic Treaty.

